# Advertisement on PT



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Today I started getting advertisments at the top of my page on this site..... I want to know, are you too......*


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

yes and it seems to have a ip deal to give "local" advertisement.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

None here----Am I missing anytjing importment????????????//


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

YEP im getting them on the top an the sides i just noticed it today


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i thought it was just my computer~ me too here and also on the right side there is a donkey!!! it's all disturbing -_-


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I am just getting it at the top and I hate it!!*


rcwms90 said:


> YEP im getting them on the top an the sides i just noticed it today


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i haven't seen these advertisements in this site since i started and they just started showing yesterday


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

WOW--now I feel left out.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Your not missing anything!! They are just starting to put local advertisements on the website and they anoy me.*


sky tx said:


> None here----Am I missing anytjing importment????????????//


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

and there was one time like 3 days ago when this site couldn't open


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*That happens now & then & I don't know why?*


Heedictator said:


> and there was one time like 3 days ago when this site couldn't open


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

sky tx said:


> WOW--now I feel left out.


lol your lucky your not getting them im getting sick of looking at the girl with 2 sets of eyes on the side ad


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

are you shure it 2 sets reggie? it said 79% get it wrong. How many balls are bouncing up top? 6 when I saw it.
The advertisers may pay for the site now.


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

newtopidgeons said:


> are you shure it 2 sets reggie? it said 79% get it wrong. How many balls are bouncing up top? 6 when I saw it.
> The advertisers may pay for the site now.


i haven seen the bouncing balls yet all i see up top is something about my ip winning


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The site owners have evidently introduced this without a word to anyone.

Can't say that I'm wildly happy about it, since one or two of them don't take into account that we have young people on the site as well as adults.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I Run firefox with ADBLOCK.. I don't see ads anywhere on here or other other sites. I only have an empty space where you guys see ads....

get ADBLOCK its free


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Eeek, I started getting the adds tonight! Don't like it at all, the new set up shrinks and deforms the page layout.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I see the site is reformated for adds but none so far.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm getting the adds here too.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

John_D said:


> The site owners have evidently introduced this without a word to anyone.
> 
> Can't say that I'm wildly happy about it, since one or two of them don't take into account that we have young people on the site as well as adults.


Ditto...although your semantics are far more civil about it than I would have been. This is pretty pathetic, really....


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

maniac said:


> I Run firefox with ADBLOCK.. I don't see ads anywhere on here or other other sites. I only have an empty space where you guys see ads....
> 
> get ADBLOCK its free


   THIS is actually an AMAZING add-on. 

I just installed it and now the Forum sites I chat on are free and clear again. I LOVE it !

(oops...was that an unintentional advertisement for it ?)


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I don`t like this crap at all.....Might just forget about this site.....We get enough of advertisements everywhere we go...We surely didn`t need it HERE......Alamo


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

rcwms90 said:


> YEP im getting them on the top an the sides i just noticed it today


I'm getting them on the top, but not on the sides. What browser are you using?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

newtopidgeons said:


> are you shure it 2 sets reggie? it said 79% get it wrong. How many balls are bouncing up top? 6 when I saw it.
> The advertisers may pay for the site now.


Only five were bouncing. The one in the middle was going in a circle without touching the sides.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

John_D said:


> The site owners have evidently introduced this without a word to anyone.
> 
> Can't say that I'm wildly happy about it, since one or two of them don't take into account that we have young people on the site as well as adults.


I don't like it any more than the rest of the crew here, but I can definitely see why. This site does not bring in any revenue without ads. No ads is nice for us (the users), but not so nice for the people who have to maintain the site.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I've got them too on top and the side. I clicked on a you got an PM message and I had to close the conection to get the add off my computer


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I've seen this before... It's always the sites that don't put out a donation button. Maybe they should.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know if I will ever understand why forums throw adds up before asking for donations? I have been on many boards and all that accepted donations were able to cover cost, even small forums like this one.

Accept donations and if that's not enough throw some adds up with it. People are happy to donate so I don't see what there is to lose? 

Adblock plus is IMO the most important Firefox add on.
See the add once and never again.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I actually don't mind advertisement as long as it is not intrusive. The owner of this forum definitely must have some source of income to get this forum going. Also most forum I go to have the same scenario even those where you can donate some money. Thus far the ads are not intrusive and all over the place. So I am ok with it. I just hope that we are not being tracked.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

these things are so annoying!! "your ip address has been chosen for a prize, this is not a joke!!" sureeeeee its not a joke, more like a huge virus hehehhe


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I hate ads but if it keeps me from having to pay to use the site, then I'm okay. I would just prefer it to be at the bottom of the page where I don't have to see it everywhere I go.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah I hate the ads too and would prefer they not be at the right side , having them on the top is bad enuf .


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

From some worse forum that I have been into, the advertisement goes in the middle and it follows you. Totally hated that. And some forum was even worse in that half of my viewing screen is an ad. So PT is a good site. I just hope that such advertisement would not be abused.

Yeah, the owner must have revenue to fund this forum to keep it going. I can understand that.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Luckily mine is just on the top. Not complaining!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Mine is only on top, and when you scroll down it goes away. So I dont care.
Dave


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I would be ok with the ads if they where either at the top of the page or on the bottom but they have the ads across the top and along almost 20% of the right side which shrinks the space for actually reading the threads. 
I agree the girl with the freaky optical illusion only has 2 eyes but the question and the ad is annoying. 
I think the days of "free anything" are over. Search Engines, ISP Homepages, Youtube..even Microsoft everywhere you go a tracking cookie is loaded with the web page and a personalized ad is waiting to distract/annoy you.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

I have them on the top and on the side. The one on the top is fine but the one on the side sucks. It takes up like a 1/3rd of my screen. 
I think they should set up a supporters thing so the supporters dont have to see them. I know Id throw in a few extra bucks for that.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Ad Block blocks them although you will still lose screen real estate. I also noticed that the albums photos were all re-sized to 100 something so I deleted my albums. Go figure


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have cars driving across the top of my screen from a dealership in Massachusetts! Like I'm going to go down to Mass. to buy a car 
An no offense (Mass members),but I have to deal with Mass drivers all summer up here.......I don't want to see them driving across my screen 
I *hate* the ads, but if its necessary to keep the site going, what can you do?
I run Firefox also, so I guess I'll install ADBLOCK too!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

RodSD said:


> I actually don't mind advertisement as long as it is not intrusive. The owner of this forum definitely must have some source of income to get this forum going. Also most forum I go to have the same scenario even those where you can donate some money. Thus far the ads are not intrusive and all over the place. So I am ok with it. I just hope that we are not being tracked.


Gotta agree on this one. One forum I belonged to had hyperlinks on certain words throughout the text. If you hovered your mouse pointer over the words, the ad would pop up in a Java window. Now *that *was annoying!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep I have them too and only noticed them tonight 

It may take me a while to get used to them .......They are probably tolerable at the top of the page , but I am finding it increasingly annoying having them on the side of my screen !


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

just download the adblock for firefox or for internet explorer~ it works fully for me on the second use after it has been installed~ i installed simpleadblock1.0.9~ it would be ok if the ads are worth it and not that it repeats the same ad that looks like not an advertisement but a threat.. just never dare clicking on them they may contain malware and threats and viruses that will instantly infect your system


----------



## BACALA (Sep 13, 2009)

maybe if they in need of funds we could make a small donation thru paypal or something like it...that way they keep this ads out..it's annoying...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

BACALA said:


> maybe if they in need of funds we could make a small donation thru paypal or something like it...that way they keep this ads out..it's annoying...


I doubt that they are hard up for funds. They own several discussion sites (various interests) as a sideline and probably are applying this policy across the board. From an advertising viewpoint, PT has to be what they need to get the revenue - a well-established, very active site with a lot of members and visitors, and a reasonable chance that some people may be interested in some of what's advertised.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I Don't Like It!!!!


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

The "you have won a free lap top" that flashes in bright pink is about to give me a seizure, a migraine, or both. 

Please tell me why they are advertising phones and printers. I mean, we are on a site with avid pigeon lovers. Would it not make sense to advertise, oh, I don't know, PIGEON STUFF. 

As long as the site stays free I guess its okay.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

I think the worst part of the ads is the additional time that pages take to load. Too much time spent watching *waiting for adserver...*


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh Well...!!!...Doris Day Song it best,
Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be)...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They wouldn't be so bad if they were still, but the jumping around and bouncing is annoying. Thanks for the idea. I'll get AdBlock.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Teresa said:


> Eeek, I started getting the adds tonight! Don't like it at all, the new set up shrinks and deforms the page layout.





ptras said:


> I think the worst part of the ads is the additional time that pages take to load. Too much time spent watching *waiting for adserver...*


Loading time is a pain, the ads are a pain, and to be honest, dont generate much of an income, although may credit against hosting costs etc, but the ads they are hosting are mainly total cons. Doesnt give the site owners any credability at all. 
Some of the adlinks lead to other pop-ups which then snowball and actually use more resources on your PC making things even slower.




ptras said:


> One forum I belonged to had hyperlinks on certain words throughout the text. If you hovered your mouse pointer over the words, the ad would pop up in a Java window. Now *that *was annoying!


Yeah, hate them too, but at least you can avoid hovering over them most of the time lol.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Adblock works great! No more adds!


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Adblock Is Awesome*

i just installed adblock for google chrome works fine no more ads for me


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Theres a similar prog for IE also
HERE
It does slow loading a little initially, but not as much as the ads.
Once installed, shutdown IE then re-start it, ads show for about 5 seconds then blocking kicks in & they vanish


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

g_girl313 said:


> The "you have won a free lap top" that flashes in bright pink is about to give me a seizure, a migraine, or both.
> 
> Please tell me why they are advertising phones and printers. I mean, we are on a site with avid pigeon lovers. Would it not make sense to advertise, oh, I don't know, PIGEON STUFF.
> 
> As long as the site stays free I guess its okay.


yea pigeon ads would be awesome.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes im getting them and I cant stand it. I feel violated


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Heedictator said:


> and there was one time like 3 days ago when this site couldn't open


That was probably when the changes were beeing implimented.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The flashing advertisement is getting into my nerve. That is intrusive. Flashing usually means alert or warning to me so it upset my senses. I suppose that adblock might get installed. I have my tolerance.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

ADBLOCK......Your wonderfull !!......To bad we can`t still get a FULL page when we are posting a REPLY etc......Alamo


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

You guys are just jealous because I am the one millionth visitor and won big time! I also am in the running for a lap top and other cool prizes.

Jealous suckers! Ha Ha Ha

Seriously though, I understand the site owners wanting to make some money. Everybody does. But I doubnt there will be many clicks on those ads and unless they advertise bird or pigeon stuff, those advertisers will disappear.

Or should. They are wasting their money IMO.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

November-X-Scourge said:


> these things are so annoying!! "your ip address has been chosen for a prize, this is not a joke!!" sureeeeee its not a joke, more like a huge virus hehehhe


wow, you sure sound a lot older than 12.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Lets all e-mail the owner of the site,and tell him ALL of US on here now have ADBLOCK,and WE DO NOT SEE anymore ads.....I bet he/she will feel rejected !!.......Alamo


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

So am I the only one who thinks what they did to everyone's album pictures is wrong? Check your album and see.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

rpalmer said:


> So am I the only one who thinks what they did to everyone's album pictures is wrong? Check your album and see.


Well I'm not happy that they took out my 'Background Picture', it took alot of time to do that  Now I just have a GREEN background


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I too think the ads are a pain in the butt! My computers slowing down, with age, and now it's even slower because it's downloading the ads!


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> Well I'm not happy that they took out my 'Background Picture', it took alot of time to do that  Now I just have a GREEN background


Have you noticed the new size of your pictures?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

rpalmer said:


> Have you noticed the new size of your pictures?


I checked my pictures, but I think they are the same size, they weren't real big to begin with.
I'd like my 'background' back .....it was the inside of my loft with birds perched and flying


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I checked my pictures, but I think they are the same size, they weren't real big to begin with.
> I'd like my 'background' back .....it was the inside of my loft with birds perched and flying


That is just not cool.. wonder how you can get it back?... not a computer nerd here or I would tell you..lol..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Alamo said:


> ADBLOCK......Your wonderfull !!......To bad we can`t still get a FULL page when we are posting a REPLY etc......Alamo


With Firefox and adblock you get a full page. Just like the ads were never there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're right! They shrunk our pictures. Why do that? Why don't they just leave our pages alone? Now *that* is annoying.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> That is just not cool.. wonder how you can get it back?... not a computer nerd here or I would tell you..lol..


I just tried to re-install the background image. It won't do it.....NOW THAT PISSES ME OFF....Is nothing sacred!
ADBLOCK IS WONDERFUL***ADS GONE BYE BYE**  (I also have the full screen back with the ads gone)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OK....Just found another glitch!!!
You cannot copy the URL from your photo album to post a picture in a forum. I had to go to my 'webshots' and copy the IMG to post a picture in a reply


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

rcwms90 said:


> lol your lucky your not getting them im getting sick of looking at the girl with 2 sets of eyes on the side ad


Yep that one is annoying- and the how many bouncing balls are there- these are those awful ads that flash and move, trying to get your attention, because you are the 1 millionth person to log on today and have won a prize. Ugh.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> OK....Just found another glitch!!!
> You cannot copy the URL from your photo album to post a picture in a forum. I had to go to my 'webshots' and copy the IMG to post a picture in a reply


yep, dunno what theyve done when they recoded to include the ads, but theyve certainly mucked up something.
My albums show, the thumbnails show, but clicking to show large pic and it gives you the URL code, the BB code, but...... no pic.

By trying to use any of the codes it wont show coz the pics just arent there.
(thumbnails are, but thats because they are generated in a separate folder & I can post them on a forum topic, but what use is a thumbnail for any detail)
Either theyve renamed or moved the album folders in some way, or the ad codes have displaced line numbers in the programming so the board is looking in the wrong place now.
(this will also be why folks background pics wont show - board just cant find them)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well the thumbnails are no good. You can't really see any detail. They ruined the albums. You want to be able to click on them and see a large picture. Good grief, I hope they fix this.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Quazar said:


> yep, dunno what theyve done when they recoded to include the ads, but theyve certainly mucked up something.
> *My albums show, the thumbnails show, but clicking to show large pic and it gives you the URL code, the BB code, but...... no pic.*
> 
> By trying to use any of the codes it wont show coz the pics just arent there.
> ...


Yup, that's what I got too...no enlarged picture 
Any way this can be reported? They messed up everybody's albums....I'd hate to have to reload all those pictures


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> Yup, that's what I got too...no enlarged picture
> Any way this can be reported? They messed up everybody's albums....I'd hate to have to reload all those pictures


I reloaded mine and it shows up as two albums with the same name and no thumbnails. But you can see the larger picture if you click on the text. 

What a mess. They should have hires a 10 year old to do it then it would have worked.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

rpalmer said:


> I reloaded mine and it shows up as two albums with the same name and no thumbnails. But you can see the larger picture if you click on the text.
> 
> What a mess. They should have hires a 10 year old to do it then it would have worked.


 LOL, I'm gonna wait and see if they can fix 'their mess' before I redo my albums!!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I wouldnt re-do the albums yet.
It will probably mean you having to do it again once (if) they play about with it again.
Boards are very complicated structures and even minor changes often cause problems in display, layout or database issues.
If you imagine it as a tower of drawers, each drawer holding an instruction as to where to look next. If you add a drawer in the middle withouit modifying others above or below it, it throws everything else off, or like someone moving house & not telling anybody where theyve gone.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Well all this talk about “AD’s” Advertisements seems to be and fore the most part has always been on many other Internet Forums & Chat sites, I guess it was just a matter of time before PT Forum may have had to go the same route… Sad but its done!!! I guess everyone is tightening up the belt, when it comes to their Finances… But listen to this one!!! Yesterday I ask to be Removed and or resigned my Membership from another Pigeon Chat Forum called “PigeonBasic Forum” Because I received a email indicating the my Banner on my Profile & Signature, that linked folks to my personal Website (The Same one I have below) was a form of Spam and or Advertisements… They said that I have links to other Chat Forums & Websites like PT, where to buy feed, Auction Sites, other Items ETC & other website Links that sell Products and that I have a (Pigeon 4 Sales Page) my Birds for sale on my site!!! In Other word if I was to have a banner or link that leads other members to my website on my Profile or Signature, I would have to Pay them to Advertise Such website…!!!… Gee I find my website to be just the same “Run-of-the-mill” Common all Pigeon related website,,, Plus my Website has absolutely no Pop up’s or Ad’s on it!!! Every link, page and or Information on my Personal Website is entirely Pigeon related Info… But they didn’t agree and stated that I would have to remove all Links & Banners from my Profile & Signature that lead to my personal Website or Pay for them!!! Who or for the Most part doesn’t have links on their Personal Website that Shows Foy's, New England, Siegel's, Jedd's ETC Pigeon Supplies to guide other fellow pigeon fanciers to useful & helpful Products,,, And Other useful & helpful links like, Auctions, Chat forums, Clubs, Articles, Events, 4 sales Page & Other information on their Personal Website??? Most of the PT Membership personal Websites’ that I have visited in the past are basically have all Pigeon Related stuff on their Sites’ to help other Pigeon fanciers… So I found that the “Pigeonbasic Forum” Rules where a bit Ridiculous & Contradicting when they have Ads & Pop ups on their Forum that has absolutely no relevance to Pigeons…!!!… So I found the Rules or arguments they posed to be borderline Insane & lacking reasonable thought,,, Oh Yeah, Get this one! They continued on by saying that Such rules are in place to Protect all Members on the Forum From Spammers, False or Misleading Ads Etc,,, Now their looking out for my best Interest!!! Sounds more like the Government telling me what I can & can’t do, then a Pigeon Forum “NO” who are they trying to fool they Just Want Money…!… Any Pigeon Website personal or not is beneficial to our Sport… Yeah there are Scammers & Dishonest schemes & People that want to take advantage of other folks,,, But that’s Everywhere in every scope of our Society, in every form of Communications & Interactions’ we Encounter on a daily bases!!! Any Hoot, I asked that my membership be removed from the “PigeonBasic Forum” because I would not be willing to submit or heed to such outlandish Rules, Because my Personal Website & the Pages, Articles & Information Contained in it, is 100% to help and inform other Pigeon Fanciers like myself to other possibilities, options, alternatives & views and to allow a freedom of choice when it comes to the care of our Pigeons… Sorry for Ranting & Raging, I just had to get it out!!! THANK YOU “PIGEON-TALK” for allowing us to have the freedom to Speak Out…!!! Even if we don’t like the new Forte or Ads’ on the Site… 

Louie


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I know where you're coming from and can see your point of view but if they have it in their rules then theres not a lot you can do.
Most forums do have this rule, especially about members sites & any links to other similar forums.
If you ran a small grocery shop, you wouldnt want to advertise Wallmart or Tesco & the like.
I used to host & run a music forum years ago, and also did not allow links to users sites to be posted in sigs or within pics posted on the main forums.
I did however have a special topic where members could post their website links, keeping all such links in the one place and limiting their size allowed fairer use for all, and also avoided any mistaken clicking over a sig to a possible fraudulent or detremental site.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> Well all this talk about “AD’s” Advertisements seems to be and fore the most part has always been on many other Internet Forums & Chat sites, I guess it was just a matter of time before PT Forum may have had to go the same route… Sad but its done!!! I guess everyone is tightening up the belt, when it comes to their Finances… But listen to this one!!! Yesterday I ask to be Removed and or resigned my Membership from another Pigeon Chat Forum called “PigeonBasic Forum” Because I received a email indicating the my Banner on my Profile & Signature, that linked folks to my personal Website (The Same one I have below) was a form of Spam and or Advertisements… They said that I have links to other Chat Forums & Websites like PT, where to buy feed, Auction Sites, other Items ETC & other website Links that sell Products and that I have a (Pigeon 4 Sales Page) my Birds for sale on my site!!! In Other word if I was to have a banner or link that leads other members to my website on my Profile or Signature, I would have to Pay them to Advertise Such website…!!!… Gee I find my website to be just the same “Run-of-the-mill” Common all Pigeon related website,,, Plus my Website has absolutely no Pop up’s or Ad’s on it!!! Every link, page and or Information on my Personal Website is entirely Pigeon related Info… But they didn’t agree and stated that I would have to remove all Links & Banners from my Profile & Signature that lead to my personal Website or Pay for them!!! Who or for the Most part doesn’t have links on their Personal Website that Shows Foy's, New England, Siegel's, Jedd's ETC Pigeon Supplies to guide other fellow pigeon fanciers to useful & helpful Products,,, And Other useful & helpful links like, Auctions, Chat forums, Clubs, Articles, Events, 4 sales Page & Other information on their Personal Website??? Most of the PT Membership personal Websites’ that I have visited in the past are basically have all Pigeon Related stuff on their Sites’ to help other Pigeon fanciers… So I found that the “Pigeonbasic Forum” Rules where a bit Ridiculous & Contradicting when they have Ads & Pop ups on their Forum that has absolutely no relevance to Pigeons…!!!… So I found the Rules or arguments they posed to be borderline Insane & lacking reasonable thought,,, Oh Yeah, Get this one! They continued on by saying that Such rules are in place to Protect all Members on the Forum From Spammers, False or Misleading Ads Etc,,, Now their looking out for my best Interest!!! Sounds more like the Government telling me what I can & can’t do, then a Pigeon Forum “NO” who are they trying to fool they Just Want Money…!… Any Pigeon Website personal or not is beneficial to our Sport… Yeah there are Scammers & Dishonest schemes & People that want to take advantage of other folks,,, But that’s Everywhere in every scope of our Society, in every form of Communications & Interactions’ we Encounter on a daily bases!!! Any Hoot, I asked that my membership be removed from the “PigeonBasic Forum” because I would not be willing to submit or heed to such outlandish Rules, Because my Personal Website & the Pages, Articles & Information Contained in it, is 100% to help and inform other Pigeon Fanciers like myself to other possibilities, options, alternatives & views and to allow a freedom of choice when it comes to the care of our Pigeons… Sorry for Ranting & Raging, I just had to get it out!!! THANK YOU “PIGEON-TALK” for allowing us to have the freedom to Speak Out…!!! Even if we don’t like the new Forte or Ads’ on the Site…
> 
> Louie


OMG that's outrageous! One question.........Isn't that what a personal website is for? Information? Unbelievable!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

and don't click on the you have a private messege button. I did by mistake and ended up with a blaster worm that needed to be removed by a teck person ,cost me $125.
Could have been facebook that was guilty but you never know.
I was wrong is said "you have one new message" from somewere close to your home town.
Don't click!!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Some website will not even allow you to sell or ask for pigeons from fellow members. It doesn't matter whether it is free or not.

In one sense this forum PT is unique and nice.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Im hating the ads more and more everyday. Do they seem to slow down anyone elses viewing of the site??
Like I said I think they should setup a thing where is a member donates a certain amount to the site, they dont see the adds. I know its a option, I have it on one of my own sites. I would gladly throw in some money to not have these stupid adds. Who clicks on them anyway? And each click gets the site like 8 cents. Is it really even worth it??


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Knoc said:


> Im hating the ads more and more everyday. Do they seem to slow down anyone elses viewing of the site??
> Like I said I think they should setup a thing where is a member donates a certain amount to the site, they dont see the adds. I know its a option, I have it on one of my own sites. I would gladly throw in some money to not have these stupid adds. Who clicks on them anyway? And each click gets the site like 8 cents. Is it really even worth it??


Ad Block is free.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> Ad Block is free.


I have ad block. All adblock does is sets it up so you dont see the images, but the contents still loads. So it will still take longer for the site to load. People with slower internet speeds will notice a drastic change. Im on a 4meg plan and I notice it and think it sucks. It slows everything down, Ive already noticed I havnt posted a few small comments in threads because of this which Im sure others will too. Not good. At least let people have the option (By donating to the site if its about the $) to not have these adds.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

rackerman said:


> *I am just getting it at the top and I hate it!!*


*Me too and I don't like it.*GEORGE


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

it also appears in the bottom of the page very *ANNOYING*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -_-


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i saw somebody saying adblock unables viewing of pictures in albums but when i disabled the adblock add-on still pictures cannot be seen.....


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Feel free to contact the site owners (preferably politely  ). They are at www.keebali.com and have a contact form. I have had no luck finding out what, if any, further plans they may have. BTW, they are still making offers to other discussion site owners for their sites. I expect that with the forums they already own, the same thing is happening as on PT.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Knoc said:


> I have ad block. All adblock does is sets it up so you dont see the images, but the contents still loads. So it will still take longer for the site to load. People with slower internet speeds will notice a drastic change. Im on a 4meg plan and I notice it and think it sucks. It slows everything down, Ive already noticed I havnt posted a few small comments in threads because of this which Im sure others will too. Not good. At least let people have the option (By donating to the site if its about the $) to not have these adds.


I have no such problems and no one else has made such an observation. You might want to get your machine checked out. Take care


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Knoc said:


> I have ad block. All adblock does is sets it up so you dont see the images, but the contents still loads. So it will still take longer for the site to load. People with slower internet speeds will notice a drastic change. Im on a 4meg plan and I notice it and think it sucks. It slows everything down, Ive already noticed I havnt posted a few small comments in threads because of this which Im sure others will too. Not good. At least let people have the option (By donating to the site if its about the $) to not have these adds.


I haven't noticed that either. Once I installed adblock, the ads were gone and also the space they took was gone, everything went back to its normal size.
Have you cleaned out your computer lately? I use 'Ccleaner', one click of a button and it cleans out everything! PC runs faster again  Try it, its a free download.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Knoc said:


> I have ad block. All adblock does is sets it up so you dont see the images, but the contents still loads. So it will still take longer for the site to load. People with slower internet speeds will notice a drastic change. Im on a 4meg plan and I notice it and think it sucks. It slows everything down, Ive already noticed I havnt posted a few small comments in threads because of this which Im sure others will too. Not good. At least let people have the option (By donating to the site if its about the $) to not have these adds.





rpalmer said:


> I have no such problems and no one else has made such an observation. You might want to get your machine checked out. Take care


Knoc is correct.
The PT pages have to load in their entirety for you to see anything and for adblock to be able to detect it.
The code for the ads is written within the pages in a table format (columb or row) 
Ad block detects this code, It cant delete it from the page layout, but it does disable both the picture and link. Depending which version/operating system & settings you use on your pc depends how displays are affected.
If your pc settings are set to show placeholders for pic, then you will still have the space.
The code for the ads does still try to load while adblock blocks so this does slow down a pc that may be running other progs or that may just have a slower processor or speed connection as described.

If youre running adblock & watch carefully when you first open PT, just below the top header banner, once the colour background has loaded, a small white banner about 3mm deep appears then dissapears (if you have a fast PC or connection it literally only takes 1 sec).
This is the ad code starting to load, then being blocked by adblock.

EDIT: I just did an experiment by viewing this pages source code, copying it & editing out the ad code, then reloading it into browser.
Page with adcode takes 1.02 seconds longer to load, and I have a quad processor fast pc & medium speed connection. Not much, but multiply that by the number of pages you view, (and add in replies) and it definately slows down viewing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar, what do you do for work?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Quazar, what do you do for work?


lol, lots of different things  primarily now in the courier/transport industry, but used to teach technical educatiuon & electronics, and now also custom build computers as a "hobby".


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar said:


> lol, lots of different things  primarily now in the courier/transport industry, but used to teach technical educatiuon & electronics, and now also custom build computers as a "hobby".



LOL. Thought so.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> LOL. Thought so.


I also play about with web design graphics & layouts lol
THIS was started last year, never quite got round to finishing it so a lot of links dont work, although some of the galleries in the "downstairs" gallery 1 work 
must get back into it when I get time lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry. Only get a blank page.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm sick of seeing obama


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Its a free site, deal with it or leave or and leave and start ur own Pigeon forum? Or better yet maybe they will make it a pay site and heck I will be in on it, maybe it will get rid of a few that well never mind


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

EVERYONE PLEASE ALL U HAVE TO DO IS DOWNLOAD ADBLOCK THEY HAVE A VERSION FOR EVERY BROWSER AN IT WORKS GREAT SO IF THE ADS OR A PROBLEM GET ADBLOCK ON TAKES A MINUTE 
http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=adblock 

SIMPLE AS THAT


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Sorry. Only get a blank page.


oops, LOL forgot, it only works in IE, Firefox & Chrome dont support some of the scripts, and I never did get round to re-coding it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar said:


> oops, LOL forgot, it only works in IE, Firefox & Chrome dont support some of the scripts, and I never did get round to re-coding it



Okay............tried it in IE. It's cool! You really should work on it. If you ever finish it, let me know so I can check it out.


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

Why would the owners of the site allow these ads that have virus's.Every ad i see just screams click me and you'll get a virus.


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

I installed adblocker,no more ads but the space to the right is still there which is almost as annoying.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Rondo769 said:


> Why would the owners of the site allow these ads that have virus's.Every ad i see just screams click me and you'll get a virus.


The owners of the site will have no say as what ads appear, as long as it makes them money.
The companies that supply ads arent interested either, and the ads that stand out are the worst offenders for viruses, porn links & faud scams. 
They are usually aimed at kids because they are more likely to click to "win something free", or "shoot the targets & win" and those type of ads usually pay the "add supplier" the best value, hence so many of them.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Knoc is correct.
> The PT pages have to load in their entirety for you to see anything and for adblock to be able to detect it.
> The code for the ads is written within the pages in a table format (columb or row)
> Ad block detects this code, It cant delete it from the page layout, but it does disable both the picture and link. Depending which version/operating system & settings you use on your pc depends how displays are affected.
> ...


Exactly. I own a few forums and we set it up that if a person donates to the site, they dont see the adds. The adds really dont add up to anything anyway, so I dont think the nuisance is even worth it.

YES Adblock will allow you to not see it, but the sites still loads as if the pics are there enable to block them.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i am fairly new to this site and what i don't like is having both show up, one on top and one on the right which always blocks part of the post, i have to make my screen so small sometimes to read anything it sucks


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Quazar said:


> The owners of the site will have no say as what ads appear, as long as it makes them money.
> The companies that supply ads arent interested either, and the ads that stand out are the worst offenders for viruses, porn links & faud scams.
> They are usually aimed at kids because they are more likely to click to "win something free", or "shoot the targets & win" and those type of ads usually pay the "add supplier" the best value, hence so many of them.


I run Firefox and only had the ads on the top of the page (gone now and page back to full size with ADBLOCK.)
How come some members have ads on the top AND side? And if they run ADBLOCK, why is the ad space still there (but empty). I don't have the space where the ad was anymore.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

If everyone runs adblock, then what is the point of even having the ads? Obviously noones clicking them, which is the point of the ads, so why ruin a good website with stupid ads that aint even bringing in money?

I havnt looked at all 8 pages but has there been any replies from the owner of the site? Im still in full favor of supporting members not having these ads. Because I REALLY hate them and they slow down my comp alot (I live in the sticks and my available internet speed isnt so great). I would hate for these ads to become a reason why I visit this site less.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Knoc said:


> If everyone runs adblock, then what is the point of even having the ads? Obviously noones clicking them, which is the point of the ads, so why ruin a good website with stupid ads that aint even bringing in money?
> 
> I havnt looked at all 8 pages but has there been any replies from the owner of the site? Im still in full favor of supporting members not having these ads. Because I REALLY hate them and they slow down my comp alot (I live in the sticks and my available internet speed isnt so great). I would hate for these ads to become a reason why I visit this site less.


hey~ your profile picture is like the one on the PIGEON LADY video that i posted


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

do you guys have a problem on looking pictures in albums??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Knoc said:


> If everyone runs adblock, then what is the point of even having the ads? Obviously noones clicking them, which is the point of the ads, so why ruin a good website with stupid ads that aint even bringing in money?


There's a lot of people just browse the site as guests, often more guests on at any one time than registered members. Some of 'em may fall for it, I guess.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Heedictator said:


> hey~ your profile picture is like the one on the PIGEON LADY video that i posted


Huh? Thats Mike Tyson in my profile pic.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

John_D said:


> There's a lot of people just browse the site as guests, often more guests on at any one time than registered members. Some of 'em may fall for it, I guess.


Sad thing is that it is relatively easy to click by accident when moving mouse,
especially if you are just scanning quickly looking for some info, and some of those visitors may not come back.
I know I hesitate to join any board that is full of adverts.
Theres another technical forum I joined a while back has same sort of thing, also takes ages to load. At the time it was info I was needing & I did join. Its a great forum but the ads kill it. Dont think I've been back on since.
Ive nothing against genuine small static ads being used, but these dont really "hit" people.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I agree, Bob. I get out of sites very fast if bombarded with adds and popups.

BTW, I've used HOSTS file to block some of the culprits, with success thus far.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

John_D said:


> I agree, Bob. I get out of sites very fast if bombarded with adds and popups.
> 
> BTW, I've used HOSTS file to block some of the culprits, with success thus far.


Me too. It is very easy and should be a matter of course to see the hits and time spent on the site with the new crap. Hopefully the owners will care enough to find a host they can afford without resorting to crass advertising.

Would I pay a site to get rid of the crap they heaped on? No way. I had a site up and know a little about this stuff. And while I still have the domain name I have taken down the site for personal reasons.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

John_D said:


> BTW, I've used HOSTS file to block some of the culprits, with success thus far.


Aaargh, Now why didnt I think of that... too simple... 
used that method before on p2p networks to block spam fileshare servers.... doh lol

Thanks John

Just downloaded a superb hosts file (updated today at 9.28am)
with all the latest ad-servers addresses on it and it works like a dream.
Not one single ad, and only a tiny space (hardly noticable) along the top where the ads were. The column at the right has obviously been reformated by the owners to allow ads to show, but it also is just the background.

File also includes and blocks loads of hijack, spyware, phishing, known trojan sites & other malware sites. (so if any site you visit tries to redirect you to these - your pc wont do it)

If anybody else wants it, details HERE
read through the page (tells you how to install) 
to d/l the actual txt file use the menu on the right (hosts - text file)


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Im the same way. If I go to a site and see a bunch of advertising and slow loading speeds, I wont sign up or go back. Honestly if I came across this site and it had the ads it does now, I most likely never would have registered. I come back because of the people now, but have noticed already its less frequent and I dont post nearly as much because of how the adds bog down my comp.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I guess I also got tiered of the Ad’s, but I really don’t like to add on those Popup Programs, So I simply got them off the old fashion way the “Tool bar & Internet Opinions” and now they are gone!!! Good bye Ads….!... but it only works if you have IE Browser...!!!


----------



## alan_w (Nov 21, 2007)

I am looking into the ads that have been added... Our intention was to have registered members see very little changes, if any - But obviously that is not the case... I'll check.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> Well I guess I also got tiered of the Ad’s, but I really don’t like to add on those Popup Programs, So I simply got them off the old fashion way the “Tool bar & Internet Opinions” and now they are gone!!! Good bye Ads….!... but it only works if you have IE Browser...!!!


Thats just a minor popup blocker which blocks pop-up windows from opening that you havent started. It wont/doesnt/cant stop ads that are coded into the main page you are reading.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

alan_w said:


> I am looking into the ads that have been added... Our intention was to have registered members see very little changes, if any - But obviously that is not the case... I'll check.


Its affected our pictures and albums also...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Albums and other pics*

I have given Alan the details of the problems some of us have had regarding profile background images, and with our albums. He will have his tech staff investigate these.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

John_D said:


> I have given Alan the details of the problems some of us have had regarding profile background images, and with our albums. He will have his tech staff investigate these.


Thank you


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Thats just a minor popup blocker which blocks pop-up windows from opening that you havent started. It wont/doesnt/cant stop ads that are coded into the main page you are reading.


Ok,,, The setting I altered only effects PT, in the manner it loads, it does not impede or effects my other website that I visit! All I know is that I don’t see Ad’s anywhere on PT, So that works fine for me!!!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> Its affected our pictures and albums also...


Ah huh ........I was wondering if this was why I was also encountering promblems with uploads to the albums .

Initially I didn't mind the ads too much ....but GEE WHIZZ .....it's a bit over kill isn't it ???....there at the top , bottom , side and all the ads I am seeing tonight are somewhat ( trickery ) flashing banner saying ( 1 ) message another saying " no joke your a winner ) ......I hope young inexperienced users don't fall for them .


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

HEY!!! My 'background picture' on my profile is back! THANK YOU TECHNICAL SUPPORT....JONAH?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> HEY!!! My 'background picture' on my profile is back! THANK YOU TECHNICAL SUPPORT....JONAH?


Well that's a good sign. Now what about the size of the pictures in our albums, and being able to click on them to make them large enough to see? Think that's kinda important.......................


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Well that's a good sign. Now what about the size of the pictures in our albums, and being able to click on them to make them large enough to see? Think that's kinda important.......................


Well at least their obviously working on it


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Well that's a good sign. Now what about the size of the pictures in our albums, and being able to click on them to make them large enough to see? Think that's kinda important.......................


I just clicked on some of my pictures in the albums and they enlarged.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I just clicked on some of my pictures in the albums and they enlarged.


WHOO HOO! I'll go try mine! Thanks.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> WHOO HOO! I'll go try mine! Thanks.


LOL, I tried yours....they enlarge too


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

My recent uploads are still not visible , it's as if something went wrong during the upload with the " X " , but they do open up when clicked on


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hey, it works! Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, I tried yours....they enlarge too



LOL!......


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Looks like Jonah fixed most of it. Works OK for thumbnails which were there before about a week ago, but I have some problems with those I loaded later. Some have a box where the thumbnail should be - some of those work if clicked on, some don't.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Yayyyyyyyy..........everything seems back to normal with my albums !

Many thanks


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Can someone post the ADBLOCk Links? I have windows internet explorer and I cant find it.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

my norton keep on popping up and it keep on saying that someone trying to hack my IP address.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Aris said:


> my norton keep on popping up and it keep on saying that someone trying to hack my IP address.


Its not coming from the ads unless you clicked on one and got a trojan.
Check via the history as to what file & address.
Ive got latest Norton, and dont have any problem.
Maybe update your definitions via live update.
If it still does it, post details of filename and/or site its blocking.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Pigeon lower said:


> Can someone post the ADBLOCk Links? I have windows internet explorer and I cant find it.


http://adblockie.codeplex.com/releases/view/27612#DownloadId=68935

Also, read my earlier post & see link about hosts file, it does even better


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Its not coming from the ads unless you clicked on one and got a trojan.
> Check via the history as to what file & address.
> Ive got latest Norton, and dont have any problem.
> Maybe update your definitions via live update.
> If it still does it, post details of filename and/or site its blocking.


nope not clicking on any ads. only on this site my norton keep on popping up about that ip add hacking. it only happened after i signed in.and i allways do my live update everyday.


----------

